# the Arrow



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Just watched a very interesting movie called the Arrow. Based on the aircraft from the 1950's. It was to be a supersonic fighter jet, made by Avro in Canada. Great movie and beautiful plane. Anybody know how much was fact and if there are any kits out there?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

There have been several kits of this jet over the years. Probably the "best" is the Hobbycraft kit in 1/48. They did a 1/72 version as well. Im not sure if either is currently available. The CF-105 will go nicely with the Airfix TSR-2 as well.

http://modelingmadness.com/reviews/viet/leducarrow.htm


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

thanks dj, I appreciate that.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

The film is a very good representation of what happend.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

When many of the Aerospace Engineers were fired from AVRO 
here in Toronto, they went directly to N.A.S.A. to work on Gemini and Apollo.


----------

